# Gaming RIG for 50K



## saurabh_bansal90 (Apr 27, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? 
Ans:
Mainly for the purpose of gaming for games like BF3,Awaiting BF4,Bioshock 3,Hitman,Mass Effect 3,Max Payne 3,And will be using Adobe Photoshop,Dragon Speak,and some basic Audio And Video Editing software's,also be using Microsoft office and opening like 15-20 tabs in excel at a time,and also in Google crome,& Tally ERP 9.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:
50k can extend upto like 2K

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:Not sure, Might do it later. 

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:windows 7 or 8 (maybe Linux)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:
1 TB(if possible with the budget 2TB)

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes a Full HD LED monitor 22 -24 inches

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:
I dont want speakers now

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:May End

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:
Will be done by an assembler but he'll do it for a very reasonable cost.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:
Mumbai , yes i will buy locally probably from Lamington Road

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: 
PS: I'm Getting a ATI Radeon HD 6870(DDR5 2GB) for 10k on Lamington Road,dont know if i can get some better GPU in my above mentioned budget just wanted to specify bcoz I have been hearing that currently HD6870 is not available in the market.

I'll be buying it by the end of may(As mentioned above.Also I am collecting some of my own stipend so I will be able to collect around 8K in the next 2-3 months so I could have an option to buy all the other Hardware except for the Graphic Card.


Regards
Saurabh.


----------



## phrick (Apr 28, 2013)

here's what i suggest:
* core i5 3330 rs. 9800.
* gigabyte h77m d3h rs. 5350.
* 8gb corsair 1600mhz xms2 ram rs. 3490.
* wd 1.5tb rs. 4190.
* hp sata dvd rw rs. 952.
* sapphire radeon hd 7850 2gb rs. 12990.
* corsair vs450 rs. 2200.
* huntkey t91 rs. 1450.
* aoc i2267fh rs. 8900.
total rs. 49322.
dont buy the 6870.
you can swap the suggested mobo with asus p8b75 mlx rs. 3990. to get a gigabyte gtx 660 oc graphics card for rs. 13300. also you can buy a less expensive monitor. btw the one i suggested i an ah-ips based monitor.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2013)

AMD FX 8320 
ASUS M5A97 EVO R2 
Gskill RipJAWSx 4 GB x 2 
WD 500 HDD 
Asus DVD RW 
Nzxt Gamma
Seasonic S12 520W 
DELL S2240L 
Sapphire HD 7850 2 GB @ 13.5K 
Total 52.5K 
If you can extend your budget by more 2k , get the GTX 660 Ti @ 15.5K , its an awesom deal...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> AMD FX 8320
> ASUS M5A97 EVO R2
> Gskill RipJAWSx 4 GB x 2
> WD 500 HDD
> ...



Minor change:

FX 8350 (11500)
Asus M5A97 R2.0 instead or EVO variant (6100)
G.Skill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB (2200)
Asus GTX660 (non ti) instead of HD7850. (15500)
NZXT gamma (2600)
WD Blue 1 TB (3900)
Seasonic S12 520W (4300)
DELL S2240L (8500)

total: 54000

> if you can still extend the budget by 1k, then you may opt for the EVO version of the motherboard.

> You can safely go with 4 Gb ram now and add another 4 Gb anytime in future.

> GTX660 > 7850.

*> GTX660ti is selling for 15k on flipkart here :*www.flipkart.com/gigabyte-nvidia-g...H4SC&ref=29e7c39b-0d35-4e41-832b-e59185a0718c

GRAB it ASAP.*


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 28, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Minor change:
> 
> FX 8350 (11500)
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 instead or EVO variant (6100)
> ...



Very good! go for it. if budget is tight go for the HD7850

Shiva


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2013)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> Very good! go for it. if budget is tight go for the HD7850
> 
> Shiva


Read the last point of my post (again).


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2013)

The Gtx 660 ti is hell of a deal . Grab it. A 21k card at 15k is a steal...


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 28, 2013)

+1 for fx 8350 rig.

prices change:

1)seasonic s12 520w is available @rs 3900

2)1tb harddrive is easily available now @rs 3500-3700rs at local store


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok
@ Rajan & Harsh 
guys i said that my budget could increase upto around 60K if I buy all the other hardware except for the GPU(as in i'll buy the graphic Card by the end of June)

Also I dont have anyhting against AMD but is the AMD FX 8350 better Than the Intel I5 3330(also how good is AMD's after sale service if something goes wrong)Also the Intel I5 3330 has an Built in GPU and FX 8350 doesnt so will be able to watch HD movies for like two months untill i get my GPU?

Also whats an IPS display??

And also does the NZXT Gamma Has built in LED Fans or i will have to buy them seperatly?
also u guys have not mentioned any Keyboard and mouse.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Apr 28, 2013)

60K bifurcation (say i have 52K now and the total RIG is coming around 60 K of which the GPU is around 18 K,so would use 42K out of the 52 K which i have "10K remaining with me now" collect more 8k by the end of june and buy the GPU worth 18K,total comes to 60K)

Money I have Now               52K
money i will Spend               42K
money Left                         10K
MOney Collected by june       08K

Money I would be Having by end of june 18K


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Apr 28, 2013)

So actually my overall budget will be 60K.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2013)

So, what's the MAXIMUM budget you can get? Which parts are you planning to get later?


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Apr 28, 2013)

60K mAx

And GPU Later


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Apr 28, 2013)

60K max and GPU later.

And sadly the 660Ti is out of Stock on flipkart


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> 60K max and GPU later.
> 
> And sadly the 660Ti is out of Stock on flipkart


Some changes in my suggested config:

FX 8350 (11500)
Asus M5A97 R2.0 instead or EVO variant (6100)
G.Skill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB (2200)
Sapphire HD7950 Vapour-X (22000)
NZXT gamma (2600)11
WD Blue 1 TB (3900)
Seasonic S12 520W (4300)
DELL S2240L (8500)

total: 61100

Get a GT610 now and 7950 later. BTW how much later are you gonna buy the graphic card?


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 28, 2013)

Sainatarajan said:


> The Gtx 660 ti is hell of a deal . Grab it. A 21k card at 15k is a steal...



Dude...  you got my hopes up.. but its at 20 k


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'll be buying  in 2 months...
Also one of my friend might be Giving his Nvdia 8400GS to me for temporary use,will it work??

Also I have enquired the prices of 660TI in lamington i will get It around 19-20 K
And Also I plan to buy one more HD monitor Within the next year

SO how many HDMI ports do 660 TI and 7950 Have??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 28, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> I'll be buying  in 2 months...
> Also one of my friend might be Giving his Nvdia 8400GS to me for temporary use,will it work??
> 
> Also I have enquired the prices of 660TI in lamington i will get It around 19-20 K
> ...



Asus GTX660ti has 2 HDMI ports and 2 DVI ports. SApphire HD7950 vapor-X has:
1 x Dual-Link DVI1 x HDMI
1 x DisplayPort
1 x Single-Link DVI-D
DisplayPort 1.2


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Apr 28, 2013)

So finally,
FX 8350 (11500)
Asus M5A97 R2.0 instead or EVO variant (6100)
G.Skill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB (2200)
Sapphire HD7950 Vapour-X (22000) or 660 Ti
NZXT gamma (2600)
WD Blue 1 TB (3900)
Seasonic S12 520W (4300)
DELL S2240L (8500)

Out Of HD7950 and 660 Ti which is better with regards to performance

And what about the new 650 Ti boost Which has been released recently.

EVGA GTX 650 Ti Boost SC 2 GB Review | techPowerUp

And how is the after sales service of AMD??


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 28, 2013)

HD 7950 can trash the 650 ti boost!!!


----------



## rock2702 (Apr 28, 2013)

I am selling my 6 months seasonic s12ii 620w psu for 4k shipped.If you are interested you can pm me.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Apr 28, 2013)

donot worry about amd service as cpu rarely or never fails


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ok so finally i have decided

FX 8350 (11500)
Asus M5A97 R2.0 EVO variant (6100) Cud you'll tell me the diff between the EVO and the normal Varient
G.Skill ripjawsX 1600 MHz 4 GB (2200)
Sapphire HD7950 Vapour-X (22000) which i presume is better than 660 Ti and i can connect two hd montors to it.
NZXT gamma (2600)
WD Blue 1 TB (3900)
Seasonic S12 520W (4300)
DELL S2240L (8500)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Apr 29, 2013)

Where are you getting the evo for 6100? Afaik, not evo is available for 6100 and evo is available for ~7k. And you can connect multiple monitors with 7950, but as I mentioned earlier, there is only 1 hdmi port and you man need to use some converter (not a big deal). Post regarding selling for your psu in bazaar section.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Apr 29, 2013)

The Asus M5A97 R2 has 4 + 2 Phase and the Asus M5A97 EVO R2 has 6 + 2 phase which makes the EVO a good OCer


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Apr 29, 2013)

Sry my bad forgot to change the price
But i'll get the EVO version only

And will be going to lamington to get the quotation this wednesday hoping to get everything for a little lower price.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Apr 29, 2013)

Good Luck! Happy Gaming! Please post assembling pics

Shiva


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes i will


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (May 1, 2013)

I went to Lamington today
Got this awesome quote
AMD FX 8350                         10500
Asus M5A97 EVO                     6500
4 gb Ripjaws 1600 mhz             2000
WD Blue 1TB                          3600
Dell S2240L                            8000
NZXT Gamma                         2300
HD 7950 Vapor X                    20000
Seasonic S12 520W                4000

*Total* *56900*


----------



## rock2702 (May 1, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> I went to Lamington today
> Got this awesome quote
> AMD FX 8350                         10500
> Asus M5A97 EVO                     6500
> ...



Kindly share the shop name from where you got the quote.Do they ship also?


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (May 1, 2013)

Also there is a bad news the VAT levied on Computer Peripherals was first @ 5% but now its going to be increased to 8% so there might be slight increase in the prices.  
Dont know when its going to happen but got to know this from the shop owners.

I dont know if they ship.
There is Preksha IT where i got these prices.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (May 17, 2013)

Ok guys im going to buy the above mentioned config on monday all shops closed right now.(LBT Strike)
So i have some questions 
1)Is the  HD 7950 Vapour X and HD 7950 Vapour X with boost the same??(if no what is the performance and price difference)
2)Instead of WD 1TB blue can I but a seagate 1Tb coz i have heard that the after sales service of seagate is less time consuming.(But if the WD is better in performance i'll go for the WD)
3)Does any one have any new config suggestions or should I change something??
4)And also should i get some extra fans for cooling purpose??,i also need a wireless mouse, Keyboard and webcam excluded out of my current budget cud you'll suggest something.

Thanx for you past suggestions finally getting it yeah...!!!

Also is the Seasonic S12 520W sufficient for the power supply or should i buy the 620W??(only diffrence of Rs.500)
Also has there been any price changes in my above mentioned config since the last fifteen days??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 17, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Ok guys im going to buy the above mentioned config on monday all shops closed right now.(LBT Strike)
> So i have some questions
> 1)Is the  HD 7950 Vapour X and HD 7950 Vapour X with boost the same??(if no what is the performance and price difference)
> 2)Instead of WD 1TB blue can I but a seagate 1Tb coz i have heard that the after sales service of seagate is less time consuming.(But if the WD is better in performance i'll go for the WD)
> ...



1. Vapor X with boost is a factory overclocked version with slightly better performance out of the box. But still get the non boost version as you can always overclock the card yourself rather than spending 500-1k more for the factory doing it.
2. WD's A.S.S. is better than that of Seagate.
4. Of cpurse you should get cabinet fans. There's a pack of 4 CM 120 mm fans on FK available for 800. Good buy IMO.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (May 17, 2013)

Also should i get the Corsair 300R or the NZXT gamma(i dont mind spending a little extra money if the Corsair 300R is better)
Any suggestions for the mouse keyboard and any specification for any kind of spikeguard.


Also i'm new to overclocking dont know a lot about it. Is it an easy task to do (If Google can help me or no...)
Or else i would prefer to buy the one with boost.

P.S. I need a cabinet in which i can put LED fans so i can shown off....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 17, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Also should i get the Corsair 300R or the NZXT gamma(i dont mind spending a little extra money if the Corsair 300R is better)
> Any suggestions for the mouse keyboard and any specification for any kind of spikeguard.
> 
> 
> ...



> Corsair 300R is definitely better than Gamma, go for it.

> Overclocking a graphics card is really really easy (but not as fun as overclocking a CPU ).

> You can put LED fans in any cabinet.


----------



## dude1 (May 17, 2013)

dude go for new benq rl 2240h monitor...its very good for price...professionaL gaming monitor for 9k only.. response time is 2ms only...not heard of in this range


----------



## BombayBoy (May 17, 2013)

The Corsair 300R is more than twice as costly as the NZXT Gamma.
Your choice


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (May 19, 2013)

Will i need a CPU cooler(If i plan to overclock the CPU)??


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 19, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Will i need a CPU cooler(If i plan to overclock the CPU)??


Yes you will. Get CM Hyper 212 evo at 2200.


----------



## flyingcow (May 22, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> I went to Lamington today
> Got this awesome quote
> AMD FX 8350                         10500
> Asus M5A97 EVO                     6500
> ...



@op

Can you please recheck the prices you quoted? If accurate I would like to buy.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Jul 22, 2013)

ok guys i couldnt buy the PC Yet due to insufficeint funds,im planning to buy the PC this week,
I went to lamington today got the following quotationsView attachment 11455View attachment 11456View attachment 11457View attachment 11458

ok but the prob is no one in the market is having 7950 vapor X plus only a few are having the M5A97 EVO most of them are just having the LE R2.0 or the R2.0

7950 vapor x is unavailable on flipkart as well

should i wait for some time or should i go with the 7950 OC with boost (normal Sapphire GPU)
my budget could go upto 65K now
please advise


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Jul 22, 2013)

or can any one suggest me where can i find 7950 Vapor-X???


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 22, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> or can any one suggest me where can i find 7950 Vapor-X???



Pme'd you.Kindly check.


----------



## Cilus (Jul 23, 2013)

Check mdcomputers.in or call them.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Jul 23, 2013)

called MD Computers they are giving me a very shocking price of 26800 for 7950 Vapor X

why is it so difficult to get vapor-x

is the model discontinued or something???

also im planning to import the GPU from iShopinternational
only question is will i get the warranty in india??


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 23, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> called MD Computers they are giving me a very shocking price of 26800 for 7950 Vapor X
> 
> why is it so difficult to get vapor-x
> 
> ...



No you will not get warranty in India.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Jul 23, 2013)

Should I wait for sometime???
will I get vapor-x later or should i buy it from MD computers (i checked the website its showing a price of 25899 but the guy i call told me a price of 26800)
or can you'll suggest me some alternative.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 23, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Should I wait for sometime???
> will I get vapor-x later or should i buy it from MD computers (i checked the website its showing a price of 25899 but the guy i call told me a price of 26800)
> or can you'll suggest me some alternative.



PC component's prices have increased. HD7950 is etailing ~25k everywhere. You can also take a look at Zotac GTX 660ti AMP which is still available for 22k if budget is tight.


----------



## rock2702 (Jul 23, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Should I wait for sometime???
> will I get vapor-x later or should i buy it from MD computers (i checked the website its showing a price of 25899 but the guy i call told me a price of 26800)
> or can you'll suggest me some alternative.



I have a sapphire 7950 vapor x for sale, 2.5 months old.If you are interested you can contact me.


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 23, 2013)

Darn...those sellers on FK aren't shipping to my address. Really wanted to buy that Sapphire Dual X 7950 (vapor X outta stock) but they say no shipping. Wonder if there's a way around that :\


----------



## Coldbreeze16 (Jul 23, 2013)

The Vapor X edition 7950 is back on FK but it's not shippable to my address either. Called FK, they told me it's ONLY deliverable to Delhi. It's such a joke! Why ship at all! Anyone in Delhi can go to Nehru Market and pick it up at 23500 right away rather than paying 100 extra and wait for it too.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Jul 23, 2013)

@harshil
i have heard that the Radeon 8000 series is going to be launched soon,should I wait till it is launched so Vapor-x becomes cheaper??(i am ready to wait for a month or so if required)


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Jul 23, 2013)

also the $ to rupee is very high right now,hoping the rate would come down...


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Jul 26, 2013)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/176245-intel-gaming-rig-65k.html?

Hows the Config given on above thread(is 760>7950 vapor-X)??


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Aug 8, 2013)

Going to buy it in an hour. Will I need to buy any additional cables or anything else ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 8, 2013)

Get gtx 760 at 20k


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Aug 8, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> Get gtx 760 at 20k




@rijinpk1
Getting the 7950 Vapor X For 24K
Is GTX 760 Better Than 7950??
Also should I just Change the GPU or MB and Processor also.(Im planning to get an eyefinity setup by later so which would be better)


----------



## Cilus (Aug 8, 2013)

In pure gaming performance, GTX 760 is slightly ahead of HD 7950 and available at 20K. So it should be your choice. You don't need to change anything else. Now with nVidia cards, you will get nVidia surround, nvidia's version of eyefinity.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 9, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> @rijinpk1
> Getting the 7950 Vapor X For 24K
> Is GTX 760 Better Than 7950??
> Also should I just Change the GPU or MB and Processor also.(Im planning to get an eyefinity setup by later so which would be better)



gtx 760 is the way to go. no need to change anything



saurabh_bansal90 said:


> @harshil
> i have heard that the Radeon 8000 series is going to be launched soon,should I wait till it is launched so Vapor-x becomes cheaper??(i am ready to wait for a month or so if required)



no, desktop 8000 will not be launched. You may see the launch of 9000 series though due in  october .


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Aug 10, 2013)

Guys finally got it the whole thing as under.
Processor:AMD FX 8350
MB:M5A97 EVO R2.0
HDD:WD 1TB blue
GPU:Zotac GTX 760 AMP
Cabinet:NZXT Gamma
PSU:Seasonic 620W
RAM:Rip Jaws G Skill 4Gb x 2=8GB
Monitor:2240L
Logitech:C310 Webcam
Also wanted the Microsoft Xbox wired controller but wasnt available in lamington road any where...

Got the full thing for 69K. 

P.S:Will be uploading pictures tomorrow


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 11, 2013)

Congratspost the individual prices too.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Aug 11, 2013)

OK guys im getting some problem
I have installed windows 8,installed the latest drivers for the GPU from Zotac's(driver for GTX 760 AMP) Official website.
but even after installing the drivers the MKV videos are kind of lagging.
Could you'll tell me what could the reason be??
Do you'll think there is some problem with the Graphic Card?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 11, 2013)

Which media player are you using?


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Aug 11, 2013)

VLC player.

Tried Avatar 1080 Brrip size of which is around 16.5 GB


----------



## truegenius (Aug 11, 2013)

> if you still want a suggestion for rig then here is my suggestion
> 
> i5-3470 Rs11k
> INTEL DZ75ML 45K Rs5k
> ...


my mistake
you already bought it


----------



## shebz7 (Aug 11, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Guys finally got it the whole thing as under.
> Processor:AMD FX 8350
> MB:M5A97 EVO R2.0
> HDD:WD 1TB blue
> ...



Congrats on the Great build i was following your thread since my budget was the same as yours 50K but somehow you managed to get it to 69K ...wish i had that kinda of money.

post some experiences with arkham city, BF3 and other games 
meanwhile i'll wait for another week or so before pulling the trigger and going for the purchase.


----------



## Cilus (Aug 12, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> VLC player.
> 
> Tried Avatar 1080 Brrip size of which is around 16.5 GB



You need to enable hardware acceleration from the VLC player setup. BTW, Media Player Classic Home Cinema should be your choice for playing video with GPU acceleration using hardware decoding. Download it from the official website, either installer or the zip version. Then use this guide to setup GPU acceleration (DXVA) is it: Enabling hardware accelerated h264/x264 Video Decoding using Media Player Classic | blogo.biz

You can ommit the external filter part as the integrated DVXA decoder in it is very good.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Aug 14, 2013)

Sry guys still have not uploaded any pictures of the PC,busy with office work right now

@rijinpk1 i'll post the individual prices today by evening.

Guys u have any suggestion regarding the fan placements in the cabinet??

the usual temperature of the GPU is around 64 degree and the same for the Processor.

I have i already have installed two extra 120mm led fans in the cabinet 
One at the front as intake.
Second at the top as exhaust.

still place for 3 more fans 1 at the top and 2 at the sides.
should i get more fans and also is the positioning proper(as in the front is intake where as the top is exhaust??

@shebz7: will be playing games as soon as i get time...

P.S Tomorrow is a holiday perfect day to spend my time with my new companion.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 14, 2013)

is that idle temperature?


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Aug 14, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> is that idle temperature?



No its after playing Need For Speed Most wanted for half an hour..idle is around 52-55 for both the GPU The MB and the Processor
After gaming even the MB temperature reaches upto 65-67 degree.
(I dont have an A/C at my place does that matter?? might be a stupid question to ask but still.)


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 14, 2013)

GPU temps below 80 is good enough & for CPU below 60 under load(non-OC).

Your idle temps are high though it should be around 40 C. 

Post your cable management pics & fan placement details. May be cable clutter blocking airflow. For gamma use two top fans as exhaust & a high pressure intake fan. What's your avg. ambient temps?

I assume you are using the stock AMD cooler, so remount(if remounting apply fresh TIM) the cooler if possible.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Aug 14, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> GPU temps below 70 is good enough & for CPU below 60 under load(non-OC).
> 
> Your idle temps are high though it should be around 40 C.



The idle temperature in never even close to 40 C for none of the components...


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 14, 2013)

is the cabinet placed in a closet? or corner of walls?


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Aug 14, 2013)

avinandan012 said:


> is the cabinet placed in a closet? or corner of walls?



The cabinet is in a trolly, i'll try to upload a picture if possible.


----------



## tusharkulkarni008 (Aug 16, 2013)

I need same rig but at budget of70-80 k i want to  connect it to my smart tv 1080p wid 3d suppourt


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Nov 17, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> Congratspost the individual prices too.



rijinpk1 sry for posting the prices so late(CA article-ship really is really hectic, wasnt getting any time)

I know after four months the prices might be totally use less but still im posting it as I promised.

Got the whole config from a shop named as Premdeep Computers(just opposite to the Prime ABGB building)

The prices are as follows,
1)AMD FX 8350                  -12700
2)Asus M5A97 EVO R2.O      -7700
3)Ripjaws G-skills (4gb*2)     -5600
4)1 TB WD blue                  -4100
5)Dell 2240L                      -8900(probably the best thing in the whole rig,the looks of the monitor is like Deepika in Ram Leela sexy... BTW the movie is awesome)
6)NZXT Gamma                  -2300
7)Seasonic 620 Watts         -5200
8)Zotac GTX 760 AMP         -20500
9)Logitech C310 Webcam     -1600

The total comes to 68600

@shebz7

Dude i havent got a lot of time to play Games like BF3 and Arkham City(but yes i have tried both the games in full HD dont know what FPS i was getting i'll try again using fraps

Secondly the temperature problem still persists, as the ideal temperature was very high i removed the cabinet out of the trolly

Im uploading the sreenshots of the IDeal temperatures

(while playing games like BF3 the CPU temperature reaches 85-90 C
and the same does the motherboard and if i keep playing the game after that the Computer Shuts down automatically.

DO I need a heatsink (if yes which one is better the CM 212 evo or TX3)

@harshilsharma & Cilus
 the video playback problem has been solved I installed windows 7 and updated to the latest graphic drivers ant the videos just look amazing.

My only concern right now is about the temperature problem,please let me know if anything could be done about it.
I have stopped playing games after the auto shutdown thing happened as i dont want to damage any hardware.  

Also Special Thanks to my dear dear friend Aaron Brako for gifting me the humble bundle.(it's still sad that I'm not playing the games..)

And yes one more question Im using a VGA cable using the VGA to DVIX converter should I get an HDMI cable or continue using the VGA cable?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 17, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> rijinpk1 sry for posting the prices so late(CA article-ship really is really hectic, wasnt getting any time)
> 
> I know after four months the prices might be totally use less but still im posting it as I promised.
> 
> ...



prices are ok. it is almost the same even now.for cpu cooler, get get deepcool frostwin.
also upload a screenshot of hwmonitor with the temperature values

also get an hdmi cable.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2013)

> You should the HDMI cable.

> What is the current fan setup?


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Nov 17, 2013)

THe HWmonitor screen shoot was taken after playing BF3 for 3 Minutes ...
and the Core Temp is the Idle Temperature.

There is one default fan which is at the back of the cabinet.
and i have placed one 90mm fan @ the top as Exhaust (i.e its blowing air out of the cabinet,and one fan ahead bottom side same 90mm fan but blowing air inside the cabinet)
The back fan is also blowing hot air out side.



rijinpk1 said:


> prices are ok. it is almost the same even now.for cpu cooler, get get deepcool frostwin.
> also upload a screenshot of hwmonitor with the temperature values
> 
> also get an hdmi cable.



Will the Deepcool Frostwin fit in my cabinet cause it looks kinda big.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 17, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> View attachment 12730View attachment 12731
> 
> THe HWmonitor screen shoot was taken after playing BF3 for 3 Minutes ...
> and the Core Temp is the Idle Temperature.
> ...



> Temps are fine, but you took the screenshot *after* running the game but you should have done that* while* running the game.

> Move the top exhaust to side panel as intake. This will bring more cool winter air inside. BTW that multicolor fan looks


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Nov 17, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > Temps are fine, but you took the screenshot *after* running the game but you should have done that* while* running the game.
> 
> > Move the top exhaust to side panel as intake. This will bring more cool winter air inside. BTW that multicolor fan looks



I'll get u screen shots of both while playing the game and while the system is idle.

But will moving the top fan resolve my problem of the CPU and motherboard temperature reaching 90 and then shutting down. 
Or will I have to buy an heat sink (deepcool frostwin which rijinpk1 suggested cause im really scared to play any games,also if the computer shuts down automatically does it cause any damage to my hardware?? and will any of the heat sinks fit in my NZXT gamma)

And yes i know the LED fan does luk yuk but i didnt realize it while buying it. I guess i just have bad taste..


----------



## truegenius (Nov 17, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> But will moving the top fan resolve my problem of the CPU and motherboard temperature reaching 90 and then shutting down.
> Or will I have to buy an heat sink (deepcool frostwin which rijinpk1 suggested cause im really scared to play any games,also if the computer shuts down automatically does it cause any damage to my hardware?? and will any of the heat sinks fit in my NZXT gamma)


if it is hitting 90+ during gameplay then you must install an aftermarket heatsink like 212 evo, stock heatsink is not enough to cool fx8350

run ibt or prime95 and check if temps go high or not

heat does cause shortning of ueable life of components and degradation of performance of components


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 18, 2013)

Try these.

Get 2 120mm fans. Fit two on the side and two on the top. preferably turn off the rear exhaust and use it on Top. Check with this config and report back. If this does not help get a better thermal compound and an aftermarket cooler.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 18, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Will the Deepcool Frostwin fit in my cabinet cause it looks kinda big.



if you dont have any side fans , it should fit it easily as cpu cooler height is 151mm ad gamma has around 160mm cooler height clearance.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Nov 18, 2013)

These are the temperature at idle time

@truegenius
Dude i have heard that prime95 takes the computer to its extreme level,and the system is already giving me small heart attacks and after hearing that is causes damage to the components I dont wanna take any risks. I'll try prime 95 after installing Deepcool frostwin.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 18, 2013)

^ ideal temp is good bro


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Nov 18, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^ ideal temp is good bro


I know but idle temp is not what im worried about its the temp when i play games(also check the tj max temp its 90 C)
And i'm scared to post snapshots while playing games.(bahat papad bele hain yaar yeh PC ke liye,if something happens to it the consequences would be really really bad...)

Also no one has replied anything regarding the MB temperature reaching so high(is it something like when the CPU temp increases so does the MB, also does an after market cooler also help to maintain the temps of the motherboard or it just maintains the temp of CPU)


----------



## truegenius (Nov 18, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Also no one has replied anything regarding the MB temperature reaching so high(is it something like when the CPU temp increases so does the MB, also does an after market cooler also help to maintain the temps of the motherboard or it just maintains the temp of CPU)


it can be a software issue
try hwinfo64 software to check temperatures


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Nov 27, 2013)

Ok guys i think probably something is wrong with the motherboard or the processor itself. (its reaching the temperature of 60 C while im just using my browser.(cud anyone provide me with service centre numbers of AMD coz while filling the AMD warrenty request form online i cant find my Processor Model number in their list.)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

can you post a screenshot of hwinfo64. (use some demanding softwares or browse for some hours while the hwinfo64 should run in the background)?


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Nov 27, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> can you post a screenshot of hwinfo64. (use some demanding softwares or browse for some hours while the hwinfo64 should run in the background)?



ok i would do so

my bios version is 1503 is it up to date or do i have to update it(i read it at a lot of places that is the bios is not up to date the CPU does heat up a lot)


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 27, 2013)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> my bios version is 1503 is it up to date or do i have to update it(i read it at a lot of places that is the bios is not up to date the CPU does heat up a lot)



i dont think so. check dxdiag for bios date.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 27, 2013)

the temperatures reported by softwares like the one in the screenshot may not be entirely accurate-download ASUS AI SUITE ii and check the readings once again.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ok guys this thread is becoming a never ending thread, so does my problems.

Still having the overheating problem,

I thought it was the motherboard so gave it to Digicare-official RMA for Asus  (had two other issues as well with the motherboard out of the box, 1-The reset switch wasn't working and 2-The HDD reading light of the cabinet was not functioning and of-course the heating issue) 

Got the motherboard in 15 days the first two problems were fixed but overheating problem was still there.

So thought the problem must be the processor so wrote into AMD (as couldn't find any contact number to contact AMD)

AMD replaced the processor for me got a new processor today.(after a month gave it to AMD on 4th jan)

Installed it and was hoping that now the issue would be surely resolved, but it seems my sufferings are never going to come to an end.

Now the problem could either be with the PSU- Seasonic S12 II 620W or the Graphic card- Zotac 760 Amp! Edition or the Problem with the mother board is not solved (cant be the processor as I got new one in replacement, although didn't get the processor this time in metal case which previously I got, which I gave away while giving my Processor for RMA at Accelfrontline)

I am already talking to Prathamesh Kenny (Service manager of the Western region for Asus) as prescribed by him he's telling me to give the motherboard again to Digicomp Service Centre at Lamington road.

So What should I do? Do you'll think that the problem is actually with the motherboard or it could be with the  PSU or the GPU?

And sorry for bothering you'll again and again


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 3, 2014)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> I went to Lamington today
> Got this awesome quote
> AMD FX 8350                         10500
> Asus M5A97 EVO                     6500
> ...



That's awesome price! Please share the shop name.


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 3, 2014)

A better thermal compound a cpu cooler might solve the problem. On second thoughts do you have cool n quiet on?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 3, 2014)

saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Ok guys this thread is becoming a never ending thread, so does my problems.
> 
> Still having the overheating problem,
> 
> ...



post a screenshot of hwinfo64. (use some demanding softwares or browse for some hours while the hwinfo64 should run in the background)?


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Feb 3, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> That's awesome price! Please share the shop name.



Dude these prices were given to me long long back from dynamic Computers which has now merged with Neo Computers on Lamington and has formed Neo Dynamics, before getting my PC I went to Dynamic Computers but the prices were revised to what I got my Computers from Premdeep Computers must be like 5 % higher than premdeep computers.



The Incinerator said:


> A better thermal compound a cpu cooler might solve the problem. On second thoughts do you have cool n quiet on?



Cool & Quite well Isn't it used to control the temperature and fan speed while its Idle, wont be much of a help when playing games will it??

cud u give me a tutorial's link of how to start Cool & Quite?



rijinpk1 said:


> post a screenshot of hwinfo64. (use some demanding softwares or browse for some hours while the hwinfo64 should run in the background)?



The motherboard and all the other stuff is out of the cabinet going tomorrow to Lamington Road to submit my Motherboard, will post the screenshots after 7 working days after i get my motherboard back.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 3, 2014)

if the temperature you worry is about is the Tj max, then dont worry(as posted in the last page). it is the maximum temperature set by amd that your processor will handle. in my case it is  105 degrees. check only minimum and maximum temperature. i think you are just fine.


> Tj max is the maximum allowable temp for a processor's internal cores, if you reach Tj max the processor's THERMTRIP# signal will activate shutdown to prevent damage to the processor.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Feb 3, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> if the temperature you worry is about is the Tj max, then dont worry(as posted in the last page). it is the maximum temperature set by amd that your processor will handle. in my case it is  105 degrees. check only minimum and maximum temperature. i think you are just fine.



yes i know i should worry about the minimum and maximum but previously my system had reached the temp of 90 degree that's the reason it shuts down (I had mentioned it in my previous posts)


----------



## The Incinerator (Feb 3, 2014)

You have to get in to BIOS to enable coolnquiet. The step by step guide is there in youtube.


----------



## truegenius (Feb 5, 2014)

Try this (after market cooler)


The Incinerator said:


> *A better thermal compound a cpu cooler* might solve the problem. On second thoughts do you have cool n quiet on?





saurabh_bansal90 said:


> Asus M5A97 EVO                     6500


New EVO for 6500 only !
*cdn.memegenerator.net/images/160x/1150595.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 5, 2014)

truegenius said:


> Try this (after market cooler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol  look at the date he posted.


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Feb 10, 2014)

ok guys today is the seventh day and as promised by "Mr.Prathamesh Keni"(Regional Manager of ASUS)  but as i called Digicomp Complete Solutions Ltd, this was their ans
"Sir abhi status pending hain, woh aaj hum logo ka engineer nahi aaya hain aap kal call kijiye"

Now I am really upset with asus.

Could anyone give me an email address of an higher authority than The Regional Manager?


----------



## saurabh_bansal90 (Feb 15, 2014)

Finally Got my the motherboard repaired.

The MB and CPU dont go above 70 C and the GPU doesn't go above 80 C(Checked after playing Assassins Creed III for 1 hour on High Settings)

I hope this is normal.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, it is absolutely normal.


----------

